

Tiny editable jQuery Bootstrap spreadsheet - adzicg
http://mindmup.github.io/editable-table/

======
eddyparkinson
Did you see: "A spreadsheet in fewer than 30 lines of JavaScript"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6725387](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6725387)

Also, I am working on a spreadsheet idea, a kind of app builder for
spreadsheet users. It has a little more power than existing database style app
builders. www.cellmaster.com.au

